# Summers Off ?



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Do students get summers off in MBBS and BDS. 
If so, how long are they and when do they usually start and end?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Each school has different dates for their summer break, but it's usually somewhere between june and august and last for anywhere from 1 week to 4 weeks.


----------



## SMD (Jan 6, 2007)

if u r comin to pakistan can u specify in which colleg do u intend to join cuz then it would be easy for us to tell u abt vacations.


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

SMD said:


> if u r comin to pakistan can u specify in which colleg do u intend to join cuz then it would be easy for us to tell u abt vacations.


Well, I was thinking about going to Lahore Medical and Dental College. 

Also, What is the longest break you get?


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

well,in a govt. medical college,its rare that u get summer holidays...though you get winter holidays and spring holidays but summer holidays usually coincide with your prof prep ( pre-Prof) holidays and in july or august,u get almost 1 and a half month off before your prof exams,but you cant call them as summer vacation anyways coz you have to prepare for your exams,so not much enjoying time! anyhow,winter n spring holdays are usually a great fun...about 10 days each!


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

A few weeks, I heard sometimes even a month or two, but probably for electives.


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

You get a month off usually in the spring/summers time. And 10 days in the winter. Add Eid Holidays, 14 August and etc.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

shaman.adil said:


> You get a month off usually in the spring/summers time. And 10 days in the winter. Add Eid Holidays, 14 August and etc.


For which school?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

^ Ditto. I never heard of that before.


----------

